# unable to tune channels,message shows'tuner locker',how do i unlocked?



## bournurplusher (Sep 15, 2007)

basically i'm a frequent traveler.most of the hotel tv tuner locked.if i press menu button,message shows 'tuner locked'.how do i unlocked bpl crt tv tuner?


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

There must be a reason for the hotel operators locking out the tuner. Probably because guests retune and mess up the channels. Locking the tuner is their security against unauthorised tampering.

It is our policy not to assist in circumnavigating security measures applied legitimately. The thread is being closed.


----------

